# Scouting & Guiding Organisations in Cyprus



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Do they have beaver/scouts in cyprus? Think my kids will forgive me as long as they can keep scouting


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zeebo said:


> Do they have beaver/scouts in cyprus? Think my kids will forgive me as long as they can keep scouting


We went to a fireworks display at Episkopi on November 5th and there were a load of little people there in funny uniforms So I guess there is something of the sort here for them


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

zeebo said:


> Do they have beaver/scouts in cyprus? Think my kids will forgive me as long as they can keep scouting


You have English-speaking/ uniformed Scouts, Sea Scouts, Cubs, Beavers, Rangers, Guides, Brownies and Rainbows around the bases at Dhekelia, Episcopi & Akrotiri. 

Elsewhere on the island you get Greek-speaking troops/ companies. The Scout troops in Larnaca seem to be joint male & female. They attend many of the parades in Larnaca. There is a meeting place/hut by Orphanides for land Scouts, another near Kamares, and another in Larnaca Marina for Sea Scouts. The Sea Scouts are quite high profile, you often see them at maritime events in Larnaca.

As in England, the Scouting and Guiding Organisations are always desperate for new leaders. I have seen several appeals in the Cyprus Lion recently. If you are in Cyprus and have time on your hands you might like to offer some of your time to help. I was a Leader in the UK and it was very rewarding. It doesn't require any special talents, just to like working with young people. Nowadays you will be required to undergo vetting before you can work with the British organisations but that's no big deal.

I have moved this question to a new thread as it is a new subject


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

BabsM said:


> You have English-speaking/ uniformed Scouts, Sea Scouts, Cubs, Beavers, Rangers, Guides, Brownies and Rainbows around the bases at Dhekelia, Episcopi & Akrotiri.
> 
> Elsewhere on the island you get Greek-speaking troops/ companies. The Scout troops in Larnaca seem to be joint male & female. They attend many of the parades in Larnaca. There is a meeting place/hut by Orphanides for land Scouts, another near Kamares, and another in Larnaca Marina for Sea Scouts. The Sea Scouts are quite high profile, you often see them at maritime events in Larnaca.
> 
> ...


A friend who used to be a scout told me there are both joint male and female troops as well as single gender. And then there is a break away group called Akrites.


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

There's an English speaking Scout group in Limassol, mixed boys and girls. They are called the 53 St Barnabas scout group and have a good website if you do a search!


----------

